# Brothers of the snake



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Is it good, a must read I'd like some input on it. Please and thank you.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

It's a very excellent book.


----------



## Zyke (Feb 15, 2008)

I just finished it. Liked it a lot. A bit different than most marine novels, but it's by Abnett so it has to be good


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

I got it when it firstcame out (when i first actually got into Warhammer at all)

In my opinion it's one of the best books I've read, deffinately the best WH40K book I've read. 

Really shows the Space Marines as the elite almost god-like warriors they are.

I'd highly advise you buy this book, it's deffinately worth it.


----------



## Wise Guy Sam (Jun 12, 2008)

Read at your own peril, a new marine force will soon follow.
A highly enjoyable BL novel that really highlights the life and personality of a Space Marine tactical squad. The format of the book flows very well albeit feeling a little like a classic first person shooter with several missions/levels. 
I recommend to all lovers of the 40k universe. 
7.5/10


----------

